# Secret Santa 2014



## goathiker

It's that time of year again! Secret Santa! I will be taking entries this year for those interested in participating. The more entries we get the more fun it will be! There is a time crunch this year. Let's make it fun without hassling poor Goathiker too much, please :lol:

There is a questionnaire below for everyone who would like to participate to fill out and enter. Please copy it and paste to an email or PM me on the forum. My email is [email protected] Please put "secret Santa" in the subject line so it doesn't accidentally get deleted. I will reply and let you know when I received your entry. If you do not hear back from me within a few days, please resend to make sure I got it.

Once entries are closed, I will PM every participant with your secret Santa buddy. Your gift can be purchased or homemade, but shouldn't cost more than $20, including shipping. Try not to go over that.

The deadline to enter is December 13th. I will PM everyone the person they are "Secret Santa" to on December 15th and gifts need to be sent out by December 22nd. We want gifts to arrive prior to Christmas.

Remember to keep your SS buddy a secret! If you want to let your buddy know who their gift was from, it is ok to sign a card or your name but only do so with the gift...and only if you want. I will reveal all the secret Santa's after everyone has received their gift.

Secret Santa Questionnaire

User Name:

Real Name:

Address:

Gender:

Favorite Color(s):

Hobbies:

Pets:

Likes:

Dislikes:

Other info you think would be helpful:


----------



## happybleats

Im the first!!! : )


----------



## ThreeHavens

Yay!!


----------



## twokidsandafarm

Sounds fun! I think I'll try it! 

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, LaMancha, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm in!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Me too :hammer:


----------



## ThreeHavens

Signed up!


----------



## twokidsandafarm

I signed up too! 

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, LaMancha, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## Scottyhorse

How many people are signed up, Jill?


----------



## goathiker

7 so far not counting me. I will be sending PMs tonight. 
Is it ethical for me to participate when I'm the one doing it?


----------



## Trickyroo

Of course it is Jill !!! You HAVE to !!!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

for those slow people where do we sign up?


----------



## goathiker

Just read the first post in this thread. You can use PM or e-mail.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

sorry, found it sent PM to you Jill.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I wish I could participate! I'm super duper broke this year!  maybe next year!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Same here Dee, I'm flat broke beside $0.53 in my pocket :lol:


----------



## margaret

Yep, same here Must have bought too much unneeded stuff/goats this year:lol:
Oh wait, I just found $0.30!:stars::lol:


----------



## ariella42

I thought I wasn't FLAT broke until I got a letter saying my bar membership fees of $325 are due by the first of the year :sad: :GAAH: Oh well, at least Ziggy takes payments for his goats in advance :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

bump  Just a few more days to sign up, guys!


----------



## DDFN

Well I made a post but it didn't show up or save what I typed since I had to login again. sorry. But I am in! I will pm my info later tonight but count me in!


----------



## Trickyroo

For those of you who can participate , get your entries in !!!


----------



## KW Farms

I'm in! Nice to participate this year instead of putting it all together!  

Remember, even if you're short on cash this year, you can always make something! It doesn't have to cost much! :thumb:


----------



## happybleats

DOnt let money woes keep you from joining in!!!

hand crafted cards...lotion bars, lip balms...even a card with well wishes....its not the amount spent but the joy behind the gift


----------



## sweetgoats

I was going to pass this year because of you know THINGS, but I love doing this. If it is not to late please add me. If it is well I should not of waited so long


----------



## goathiker

There's still 3 days to enter.


----------



## sweetgoats

YEA. Thanks


----------



## DDFN

ok I just emailed you my information. Thanks again!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Alright! Y'all talked me into it! I would be really sad if I didn't participate.. So I'm in! I emailed you Jill!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats

Yahoooo..come on guys..only a few days left...the more the merrier!!! Just a simple gift or card to add a smile on anothers face...!!!!

:gift:


----------



## goathiker

The power is flickering here. I have received a few more entries, will get e-mails out as soon as the storm is over


----------



## Trickyroo

Guys , its so just the thought behind it all . Homemade gifts are very meaningful , the time and effort behind them mean so much


----------



## Trickyroo

Jill , when you get to it , you get to it. You guys in the path of that storm have a lot to deal with now , its nothing we can't do at a later date either


----------



## ariella42

Well, I decided to sign up after all


----------



## DDFN

Laura, So true! I prefer to make homemade items for gifts as it just makes me feel all warm and toasty inside :snowcool: :snowcheese:


----------



## Naunnie

I've been thinking about this for days! I'm nervous but really excited! Sending my info to ya Jill! Thanks for doing this y'all!


----------



## goathiker

Got it Naunnie, will sent out more confirmations soon and start shaking you all up in a bucket :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Did you get my messages Jill?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yep, I did. If you want to redo it go ahead


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't want the whole thing different, just want to add that last sentence 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Okay, I'll just have to remember to add it when I forward your paper to your buddy. That's fine, I'm keeping up :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh, should i send you a new email with it all together?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

It's all right, I'll add it to the one you already sent tomorrow.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I can't wait to find out who my SS is!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

LAST CALL for Secret Santa...Entries close at 10 pm Pacific Time tonight and buddies will be sent out between 11:30 pm and midnight PT.


----------



## PowerPuffMama

Sent you an email!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

Come on guys get in while you still can


----------



## goathiker

Entries are closed, technical difficulties guys. If this gets through, SS will be revealed, even i I have to use the reservation library computer system. That's always fun...not :lol:


----------



## DDFN

So excited!!! Can't wait to find out who I have this year. . . well I can wait but I am still excited!!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Very exciting  :leap::dance:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! Time to plan!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Okay, everyone should have received their person


----------



## Trickyroo

I got three , is this something new Jill ?


----------



## goathiker

What? Wait no arg. The PM system is messing up. Let me see what happened.


----------



## goathiker

Oh boy, I owe you one Laura :lol: I read my sent box like 27 times.


----------



## happybleats

LOL...I got one...so Im good !! LOL


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol does she get to pick which me she wants to keep :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## twokidsandafarm

I got mine! 

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, LaMancha, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## PowerPuffMama

So excited!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

Well :scratch: …..it seemed like a funny idea before….then , i realized the work it caused you and I'm sorry Jill :worried:

I'll be crapping clams until we exchange gifts now :shock: :wave: :doh: :laugh:


----------



## goathiker

It's all good. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What did I miss? Laura were you pulling her leg??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

Yep :ROFL: :shock:


----------



## DDFN

Laura's always into something :shades: 

I so excited I got mine and plan to start on stuff this week! Already have half of it together hehehehe. Had started something else but the color was wrong oops!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well way to get on santa's bad side! Hahaha! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## agilitymaster01

I'm in!!!!!!


----------



## agilitymaster01

Nevermind. I missed the deadline.


----------



## ThreeHavens

My SS got sent today!


----------



## happybleats

Mines in the mail tomorrow!!!


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel

Mine too, come hell or high water!


----------



## Trickyroo

I have to get mine out yet ! Geez , time December is going so fast !
Hope the winter goes just as fast


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wish I did it this year! Maybe next  I had lots of fun last year on another forum  but I have lots of fun reading all your excitement too!!  can't wait to see all your lovely gifts guys


----------



## PowerPuffMama

Package away!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Most of mine is done, one more quick thing to make.


----------



## ThreeHavens

I'm so excited!


----------



## DDFN

Skyla, pm me your address I was about to send out some Christmas cards. That is if it is ok with your family to had it 

I plan on sending my SS gift out tomorrow as I still need to finish the remake due to using the wrong color lol but I have to go to town to take my last test of the semester today. It still should get there on time I think


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

DDFN said:


> Skyla, pm me your address I was about to send out some Christmas cards. That is if it is ok with your family to had it
> 
> I plan on sending my SS gift out tomorrow as I still need to finish the remake due to using the wrong color lol but I have to go to town to take my last test of the semester today. It still should get there on time I think


Awe  thanks! I'd love a Christmas card


----------



## Scottyhorse

Mine should be here today, and I'll send it out tomorrow


----------



## Trickyroo

Mines out


----------



## ariella42

Mine's going out first thing in the morning. I just had one more thing I had to make


----------



## nchen7

darn I totally missed this..... maybe next year. can't wait to see what everyone gets!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Mine is out! I hope it makes it there!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## DDFN

Well I tried to send mine out today. Thought my USPS closed at noon and was wrong. Looks like Monday will be my ship date. Sorry, but thinking it really should still get there by Christmas or day after with sending it priority. Fingers crossed


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

I had so much fun picking out the things I sent. I hope they all get there in time but even late its fun. Really excited hope my person likes my gift.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Anyone get their SS yet?


----------



## Trickyroo

Not yet


----------



## ariella42

My SS person should get theirs tomorrow


----------



## PowerPuffMama

Nothing here yet but I think my person should get theirs today!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## twokidsandafarm

Sending my gift out today!

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, LaMancha, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

not yet


----------



## Scottyhorse

For some reason I am not able to log into my USPS account to print the shipping label, and I am not able to make it into the post office today...  I will have to ship it tomorrow unless somehow I can get into town..


----------



## ariella42

Do you have Paypal? If so, you can go to paypal.com/shipnow to print one.


----------



## Trickyroo

Scottyhorse said:


> For some reason I am not able to log into my USPS account to print the shipping label, and I am not able to make it into the post office today...  I will have to ship it tomorrow unless somehow I can get into town..


Don't worry , when i gets out , it gets out  Poop happens , lol.


----------



## DDFN

So mine went out today and should make it there in time for Christmas. . . or so they said :shades: 

Fingers crossed it makes it out in time. Had to pick up sawdust today before the rain hits so dropped it off as I passed through town. It is said to be 2 day so we will see! Hope it makes it there safely. Enjoy. I didn't get to finish one thing I wanted to send so I had to sub to it instead. 

Hehehe santa's little helper can't wait to see if they like it


----------



## happybleats

I got mine today!!!...Thank you...its a beautiful and very thoughtful gift!! I have the ornament on my tree : ) 

Are we suppose to share the name of the SS or what til the end??


----------



## ariella42

My SS is awesome! Thank you so much! It's way too much, but I truly, truly appreciate it. And my cat is intrigued


----------



## DDFN

I got mine today! Thank you Secret Santa!!! I love my gifts!

I have some very nice handmade goat milk soaps and candles. Also a very nice animal planet shirt!!! I couldn't be happier 
:-D :shades: :stars: :gift: :thankU:


----------



## twokidsandafarm

Mailed out my gift today, but they said it wasn't going to be there until Friday.  Oh well.

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, LaMancha, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## goathiker

Mine's on it's way first thing tomorrow morning. I got a bit delayed trying to keep the goats dry.


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> Mine's on it's way first thing tomorrow morning. I got a bit delayed trying to keep the goats dry.


You need a ferry boat. :-D


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> Mine's on it's way first thing tomorrow morning. I got a bit delayed trying to keep the goats dry.


No one wants anyone's goats sick because of Secret Santa. 

Did you see my pm yesterday?

Neighbor says water is coming up out of the gopher holes!onder:


----------



## Trickyroo

glndg said:


> No one wants anyone's goats sick because of Secret Santa.
> 
> Did you see my pm yesterday?
> 
> Neighbor says water is coming up out of the gopher holes!onder:


That darn song from Caddyshack is playing in my head now , :ROFL:


----------



## glndg

trickyroo said:


> that darn song from caddyshack is playing in my head now , :rofl:


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Nope goaties come first- people can wait


----------



## Kshamric

Got mine today. I just love everything. I have the goat charm on a necklace and can't wait to wear it and the bracelet tomorrow. The horse shoe was perfect, and of course I'm a huge chocoholic so all I can say about the chocolate is yummmmmmmy. . Thank you so much Secret Santa.


----------



## Trickyroo

Very nice  ^^^ Yummy


----------



## sweetgoats

For some reason my list I filled out did not get received this year. It is the first time I did not get to do this. please everyone post your pictures. I love seeing everything and I get ideas that I need to have.


----------



## Trickyroo

Aww Lori , didn't you have a problem last year too ? 
So sorry


----------



## sweetgoats

No just this year. Thats okay. It might be for the best. Thanks Laura


----------



## Trickyroo

I totally forgot to put a explanation in with the gift for my SS :scratch:
My buddy will open their gift and say "cool , what do i supposed to do with this now " :ROFL: 


Whoopsie :shrug::GAAH:


----------



## DDFN

Trickyroo said:


> I totally forgot to put a explanation in with the gift for my SS :scratch:
> My buddy will open their gift and say "cool , what do i supposed to do with this now " :ROFL:
> 
> Whoopsie :shrug::GAAH:


lol don't feel bad, I was planning to write more on my cards then I was rushing to get it ready and sealed and mailed before USPS closed. . . only to get there that day after they closed lol. So mine is poorly written and I didn't say what I had planned to say. I am sure they can figure it out or you can point it out after they get it


----------



## goathiker

Well, mine made it to the mail. It is what it is :lol:


----------



## goathiker

And I am so sorry Sweet goats, I still don't know what happened. I have double checked all the applications 1000 times now.


----------



## KW Farms

Have not received anything yet, but did get mine sent out!  It *should* make it there before Christmas. Crossing my fingers! Hope my SS buddy likes it!


----------



## happybleats

I forgot to put my card in mine :sigh: I think lol..I dont remember putting it in and I dont find it on my desk..Im a scater brain lately!! But I hope my SS loves the gifts just the same


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I received my SS gift today!! Absolutely the most fabulous awesome gift ever!







It actually took me a minute to realize that these are my goats on the picture and on the rings! So thoughtful and creative! I love it soo much and I absolutely LOVE the soap too! Wonder how she knew I needed soap onder: :lol: THANK YOU SO MUCH SECRET SANTA!!!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What great gifts guys!!

Dee that picture is adorable!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yes! I love it! My SS is awesome! I wish I was crafty enough to make something cool like this for the person I got!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Mine won't get to my person until the day after Christmas ): Stupid river...


----------



## glndg

happybleats said:


> I forgot to put my card in mine :sigh: I think lol..I dont remember putting it in and I dont find it on my desk..Im a scater brain lately!! But I hope my SS loves the gifts just the same


Card?! I didn't forget the card, I didn't even think about a card!:scratch::ROFL: Guess they'll figure it out, unless mysterious packages always show up on their doorstep.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

When it gets there is not important, its the fact that you took the time to pick it out and send it.


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> Mine won't get to my person until the day after Christmas ): Stupid river...


I'm sure it will be good whenever it gets there. People don't always celebrate on the 25th. It will be a good excuse to keep the holiday going. :-D
And....people I know from Ukraine celebrate Christmas after we do. That's nice because they can take advantage of everything being on sale, including Christmas trees.

I decided today to not go out of town, but stay home because I have a cold. I'm getting together another day with my family. (My two-legged family.)


----------



## shaunerna

Checked at the post office today and my present not there yet and we will be going on holiday on the 26th - so I will only be able to check again on 06 Jan 15.

To All - Have a Merry Christmas and a Blessed 2015 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens

Mine should have gotten there .... :/ Hope my SS gets theirs soon!


----------



## Trickyroo

goathiker said:


> mine won't get to my person until the day after christmas ): Stupid river...


To funny , :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## twokidsandafarm

Got my gift yesterday! Thanks Secret Santa!








Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, LaMancha, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## DDFN

Mine should have gotten there today as another package I sent at the same time has already found it's way to surprise a friend.


----------



## DDFN

glndg said:


> I'm sure it will be good whenever it gets there. People don't always celebrate on the 25th. It will be a good excuse to keep the holiday going. :-D
> And....people I know from Ukraine celebrate Christmas after we do. That's nice because they can take advantage of everything being on sale, including Christmas trees.
> 
> I decided today to not go out of town, but stay home because I have a cold. I'm getting together another day with my family. (My two-legged family.)


All of my Russian friends do theirs on the 5th and some on the 7th of Jan. They have a different calendar of events. It was priceless as for a few years when I helped with Russian students and families I was celebrating Christmas 3 times in one year. Not to mention if you are not a drinker you have to explain that you are not pregnant as that is the first thing they think if you refuse a drink (being female).

Hope you get to feeling better!


----------



## ThreeHavens

I got mine! A beautiful goat bag. Thank you so much, SS!!

My package was supposed to be there on the 12th ... I hope it isn't lost. If it is I'll send something else. Tracking number isn't working.


----------



## ariella42

What does the tracking number say? You might need to call USPS on Friday. I've had things get "lost," but once I called USPS, they miraculously came back into the system :roll:


----------



## ThreeHavens

I done goofed! I have a lot of addresses saved and I sent it to someone who had commissioned me just recently. I'm so sorry SS, you won't get your gift in time for Christmas but you WILL get it soon!


----------



## ariella42

I'm sure your SS will be fine with getting it a bit later. Sorry you sent something to the wrong address, but perhaps if you contact them, they'll just mark it return to sender.


----------



## sweetgoats

goathiker said:


> And I am so sorry Sweet goats, I still don't know what happened. I have double checked all the applications 1000 times now.


Oh it is not your fault. I can not see where I sent it so it was ME not you.


----------



## ThreeHavens

ariella42 said:


> I'm sure your SS will be fine with getting it a bit later. Sorry you sent something to the wrong address, but perhaps if you contact them, they'll just mark it return to sender.


It's no big deal to me - I was an extra secret santa to someone else! :lol: I just feel bad for my real secret santa.

Extended Christmas FTW?


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Hey late gifts just stretch out those holidays in a non stressful way. My kids have sent messages that they mailed they mailed theirs late. Holidays are about love, giving, and sharing not about what you get. Although getting is fun. LOL


----------



## DDFN

Unfortunately I just checked my tracking and for some reason the package to my SS isn't going to get there until Friday. Not sure how it got delayed when it was travelling a shorter distance then the other ones I sent that already arrived at there places. 

Sorry SS!

Oh dear I bet that extra Secret Santa will feel extra special this year!!!!


----------



## Trickyroo

dreamacresfarm2 said:


> Hey late gifts just stretch out those holidays in a non stressful way. My kids have sent messages that they mailed they mailed theirs late. Holidays are about love, giving, and sharing not about what you get. Although getting is fun. LOL


I couldnt have said it better  I always love sitting back and watching everyones faces when they open their gifts  Its one of the best feelings 

Nobody sweat it when their SS Buddy gets their gifts , its the thought behind it that really means the most


----------



## glndg

shaunerna said:


> Checked at the post office today and my present not there yet and we will be going on holiday on the 26th - so I will only be able to check again on 06 Jan 15.
> 
> To All - Have a Merry Christmas and a Blessed 2015
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Merry Christmas, and have a wonderful holiday! You will undoubtedly have a present waiting for you when you get back.


----------



## glndg

DDFN said:


> Unfortunately I just checked my tracking and for some reason the package to my SS isn't going to get there until Friday. Not sure how it got delayed when it was travelling a shorter distance then the other ones I sent that already arrived at there places.
> 
> Sorry SS!
> 
> Oh dear I bet that extra Secret Santa will feel extra special this year!!!!


Delays happen. It's actually something of a miracle that all the packages people are sending everywhere get to their destinations as quickly as they do.


----------



## glndg

DDFN said:


> All of my Russian friends do theirs on the 5th and some on the 7th of Jan. They have a different calendar of events. It was priceless as for a few years when I helped with Russian students and families I was celebrating Christmas 3 times in one year. Not to mention if you are not a drinker you have to explain that you are not pregnant as that is the first thing they think if you refuse a drink (being female).
> 
> Hope you get to feeling better!


Thanks! I am not very sick, but I don't want to get anyone else sick. My parents are getting up there.

Yes, Russians here also celebrate later. That's funny about them asking if you were pregnant just for refusing a drink.:ROFL:


----------



## DDFN

glndg said:


> Thanks! I am not very sick, but I don't want to get anyone else sick. My parents are getting up there.
> 
> Yes, Russians here also celebrate later. That's funny about them asking if you were pregnant just for refusing a drink.:ROFL:


You're welcome and I can understand. My mother isn't in the best of health so I always have to keep my distance if I think I am getting something because she picks up everything these days. Right now she is in remission from cancer so we have our fingers and toes crossed for a good Christmas here!

Oh about the Russian friends. . . One night I met so many of my friends friends that I did not know and I got so many "Congratulations!" before I had to explain that I wasn't. Very good people but different culture. I have always enjoyed various culture's and learned a lot about different ones. Also seen too many pranks on the new students that have came over, which apparently are typically things that happen "back home" in their country. Never a dull moment.

I do hope everyone enjoys Christmas with their family and/or friends tomorrow! Best wishes for a happy new year as well!!!


----------



## ThreeHavens

OKAY I found out what happened! Turns out I DID give the right address but she had another address in her purse and sent it there. :lol: She feels so bad but it's no big deal, I'm glad to know what happened instead of wondering.

So, SS, I still have your correct address and we'll be sure to send it there tomorrow!


----------



## happybleats

Merry Christmas everyone!!! May you and yours be Blessed!!:snowbounce::snowman::gift::snowcool::window::snow::stars:


----------



## Trickyroo

Merry Christmas to Ya'll 
I received my SS gift ! :leap::stars::fireworks::snowbounce::snow::wahoo:

I LOVE IT !!! 

I tore right into it when it came , i should've take a picture of the pretty wrapping :scratch: But i didn't :sigh: 
I guess i got too excited :shrug::hammer:

Did i say i love everything ? I will post a picture of my beautiful things soon :wahoo:

Thank You to my SS Buddy :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: 
Im going to have to do some sleuthing to figure out who it is &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.:snowbounce::snowbounce::snowbounce:


----------



## KW Farms

Received my SS gift today and LOVE it!! Thank you so much to my SS! :stars:


----------



## DDFN

I checked my tracking and it says mine made it to it's destination today. Hope my SS liked it! 

Oh Kylee that is a nice looking gift!!! Got to love the horse stuff too!


----------



## ThreeHavens

I'm still loving my goat tote. SO cute, and it's a Nigerian Dwarf!


----------



## glndg

Dear Secret Santa,
I don't want you to worry. I can't quite reach my mail right now, but it will be safely watched over until I can get it.:wave:


----------



## goathiker

Look what I found in the mail...


----------



## Trickyroo

Hope it was Your Ford it was left in.......:scratch: .
Whatcha get


----------



## goathiker

What did YOU get??? :razz:


----------



## Trickyroo

Ok , this is what *I* got , minus the kitten , who was extremely interested in everything , lol.. She either grabbed the candle and wrestled with it or the end of my beautiful lead and tried to drag it off the blanket  I LOVE my socks , I'm thinking they are handmade , just beautiful and snuggly warm  Such a nice lead , i would hate to get it all dirty , lol.. Might use it for one of my dogs instead  It would take a few minutes up at the barn , and it would be filthy  Why in the world is my kitten so interested in the candle ? I literally had to wrestle it away from her and hide it ! I used to have a small collection of dragons and wizard candles , figurines and things years ago. I was pretty stoked to see this candle  I forgot to mention my candle is pure Beeswax 

Thanks so much SS , i love everything :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wuv the socks!  lol!

And that his a pretty cool candle!! Polly thinks so too


----------



## Trickyroo

Thanks  I loves them ! There is nothing better then warm snuggly socks


----------



## goathiker

Up loading...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> Thanks  I loves them ! There is nothing better then warm snuggly socks


Agreed


----------



## goathiker

I got a wonderful hand crocheted table drape, a really clever bear bell, and an Alfie


----------



## goathiker

Alfie's ear tag says he is Banjo but, I think he looks like an Alfie. You all will be seeing more of him as he is Bean's new hiking pardner and will have stories to tell this summer. 

The bear bell has a little bag with a magnet in the bottom. It's so clever, when you put the bag on it can't ring as the ball is stuck to the magnet. 

The table drape is beautifully made and I am looking forward to making the perfect place for it. 

Thank You so much SS I am overwhelmed.


----------



## Trickyroo

Very nice gifts Jill ! Love Alfie


----------



## PowerPuffMama

I got home to find my package today! Love the soaps and kitchen goodies!

Thank you S.S.!









Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel

Arrived today! Two baby blankets, his and hers; matching thread; and a neat little pin cushion that comes with its own pair of scissors. And, a pretty card that looks like a wreath on a grey, weathered barn door, until you tip it to catch the light, and it turns rainbow colours the way a CD does. What did not arrive is an explanatory note ;-) which the sender already fessed up to earlier in this thread (and I knew by your first name who you were). But I'm guessing that the intention is to use the flannel to make goat coats or kid sweaters? That would make total sense. I have one senior doe who puts on the shivers when I first look in, in the morning. The coat I have on her is not the greatest, so I should have a go at making her a better one. The challenge is to make two-dimensional fabric enrobe a very three-dimensional, voluptuously pear-shaped doe. Thank you so much, not-so-secret Santa! Your gifts will find use.

But looking at the abundance of cool stuff that everyone's sending each other, I feel abashed at the modesty of what I sent, not having known what the standard of expectation was. I'll know better for next year. Sorry, SS!

ETA, earlier this month I had an inner picture of someone carrying a folded length of fabric which they were to use, to make something with. And when I first held the parcel, hefted it, and squeezed it, I thought "wouldn't it be totally awesome if this was a goat coat! But that would just be too lucky!" Make of that what you will.


----------



## Trickyroo

Goat_in_Himmel said:


> Arrived today! Two baby blankets, his and hers; matching thread; and a neat little pin cushion that comes with its own pair of scissors. And, a pretty card that looks like a wreath on a grey, weathered barn door, until you tip it to catch the light, and it turns rainbow colours the way a CD does. What did not arrive is an explanatory note ;-) which the sender already fessed up to earlier in this thread (and I knew by your first name who you were). But I'm guessing that the intention is to use the flannel to make goat coats or kid sweaters? That would make total sense. I have one senior doe who puts on the shivers when I first look in, in the morning. The coat I have on her is not the greatest, so I should have a go at making her a better one. The challenge is to make two-dimensional fabric enrobe a very three-dimensional, voluptuously pear-shaped doe. Thank you so much, not-so-secret Santa! Your gifts will find use.
> 
> But looking at the abundance of cool stuff that everyone's sending each other, I feel abashed at the modesty of what I sent, not having known what the standard of expectation was. I'll know better for next year. Sorry, SS!
> 
> ETA, earlier this month I had an inner picture of someone carrying a folded length of fabric which they were to use, to make something with. And when I first held the parcel, hefted it, and squeezed it, I thought "wouldn't it be totally awesome if this was a goat coat! But that would just be too lucky!" Make of that what you will.


Yep , that was me :hug: :snowbounce::roll: I totally forgot to put in a note that explained my intention for the fabric  I was thinking since you mentioned you like to sew , you can have a go at making some baby sweaters  I had so many bundles of fabric in my hands , but i vowed i would try my hardest to follow your color likes , and the last thing i wanted to get you were pastels  I had so many colors and i spent at least a hour figuring out which ones to pick , lol&#8230;I can't make my mind up quickly , i keep second guessing myself :hammer: I asked a young girl who worked there if she thought violet was a pastel , lol. Being the youngster she was , her answer "I dunno":GAAH:
So , then i was looking for camo colors , that didn't pan out either , so back to the pink and blue. I figure you can't go wrong with those colors for babies , right ?  I hope you can use the fabric and make those baby blankets.
From your SS info , i was sure you have made some before 

Im going to be more creative next year , i want to get ideas to make things&#8230;
I would shock myself if i could , lol.. And if it came out nicely , i would be proud to send it to my SS next year  
So , beware guys , you never know what you may be in for if i get you


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel

LOL, Trickyroo, you didn't need to subject yourself to such agony in choosing! I don't have pastels in my immediate surroundings--housewares and clothing--but they can look pretty on, say, a white goat, which Aggie the shiverer mostly is. And blue looks awesome with orange-gold, which is a common coat colour here.

Ummmm...you were referring to _goat_ babies, weren't you? :thinking:


----------



## KW Farms

Saw this today. Thought I would share. :laugh: Make sure to post pics of your SS gifts everyone! LOL


----------



## Trickyroo

Goat_in_Himmel said:


> LOL, Trickyroo, you didn't need to subject yourself to such agony in choosing! I don't have pastels in my immediate surroundings--housewares and clothing--but they can look pretty on, say, a white goat, which Aggie the shiverer mostly is. And blue looks awesome with orange-gold, which is a common coat colour here.
> 
> Ummmm...you were referring to _goat_ babies, weren't you? :thinking:


Yes i did , i was obligated  I also had a print that i figured could go either way , bucks or does , but i somehow talked myself out of it , lol..
I hope you can make Aggie a sweater out of the fabric  
I need to figure out how to make one myself for my Lilly. I agree with the colors  I can go crazy buying little sweaters for NDs , lol. I like to buy them when the pet stores have their spring blow out sales , everything is half price or less 

Ummmm...you were referring to _goat_ babies, weren't you? :thinking:[/QUOTE]

:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL: Oh yes , i was referring to goat babies , :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL: At first i didn't get what you were saying&#8230;.i was like , dang , i thought you mentioned you have does expecting , so thats how i came up with making baby sweaters&#8230;then i thought i must have gotten you confused with someone else and you don't have any pregnant does...:doh:
I was like , great what a maroon i am :hammer: I just now read your post and thats when the elevator when all the way to the top floor :wahoo:
:stars::slapfloor::hi5:


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

I got my secret santa gift today!!! So excited. Handmade which is extra special to me. Its a "sleep pillow" On the front a white baby goat dances on a night sky filled with stars. On the PURPLE side is this poem:

If your mind floats while it plays with baby goats,
Leaping through the starry milky way.
You can have dreams that flow like gentle dreams,
Soothing all the tensions of the day. 

The baby goat looks like my bottle baby Donna Jean.

Also received a nice letter from Santa explaining how the elves and Mrs. C were really busy this time of year and so Santa had to make it. Also some problem with Raindeer and Customs. lol
The hops inside came from Mrs. C's own hop vines. 
Absolutely made my day. 

Will post pic when stupid phone and internet will talk to each other.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

KW Farms said:


> Saw this today. Thought I would share. :laugh: Make sure to post pics of your SS gifts everyone! LOL


Hahah!! LOVE that Kylee!!


----------



## ariella42

I've been reading the soap making book I got from my SS, and it's great! I'm going to try a recipe from the book tomorrow with some of the FO and mica I got too


----------



## Naunnie

Dear SS. I did get my gift. It did arrive before Christmas but I did not get to open it until today. I love it! Thank you! Smelling the ocean right now is exactly what I needed! Hopefully, I can get a picture posted tomorrow.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Pix of my SS gift. Sorry it took so long but everything is frozen and I am hauling water from the house to 4 horses, 12 goats, 8 dogs and 11 chickens, and 5 rabbits.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Goat_in_Himmel said:


> But looking at the abundance of cool stuff that everyone's sending each other, I feel abashed at the modesty of what I sent, not having known what the standard of expectation was. I'll know better for next year. Sorry, SS!


I feel the same way... I was so caught up reading the likes and dis likes of my buddy I had a really hard time figuring out what to get her.. I could never have thought of the cool things I have seen in this thread! So I agree, next year will be better! I'm sorry too SS! I hope you like it even though it's not as incredibly cool as all these home made gifts!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

No one should feel bad or apologize about what they sent their SS. Everyone sent something that they thought their SS would like, and I'm positive that everyone appreciates their gift, no matter what it is. It's not about getting or giving the "best" gift - it's about spreading some Christmas (or post-Christmas) cheer among our forum friends


----------



## ThreeHavens

I hope my SS got theirs ... 

This was fun!


----------



## glndg

*Thank you!*

Wow! I am blown away! :shocked::rainbow::stars::stars:I absolutely love my gifts! :lovey::fireworks:My Secret Santa is very talented and a good detective! :applaud:
I don't know how you made these, Secret Santa, but they are very personalized and wonderful -- little Nigerian Dwarves and my herd name. (That's little Josie Biscuit with the blue eyes.) I hung them up immediately. Thank you, thank you thank you!!!:thankU:


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh they are beautiful ! Love them  ^^^^
I wish i was that creative , lol..  
Im going to have to start something now for it to be done by next year , lol.


----------



## happybleats

those are cute!!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Sorry for being late to the party!! I am finally able to post my SS gift! 

To my Secret Santa: Sorry I haven't posted a picture until now, but I want you to know I love it  Funny story, but the day I received this was the day I was bringing in groceries in such a macho-style where I tried to carry as much as I could to the point that I was killing my fingers. Right after I finished everything... I opened it and saw that it can hold 3 bags. My life could have been made so much easier if I opened it right then and there; nevertheless, I love this and will definitely be using it in the future!


----------



## goathiker

Okay, if I counted this right we have not received a picture from scottyhorse, who I just texted and Shaunera, who was gone until yesterday and also lives in South Africa. Uh, pretty sure that's right :scratch:


----------



## goathiker

Okay, scottyhorse HAS received her gift. She's been sick with the flu.


----------



## KW Farms

Did Shaunera get her gift?


----------



## goathiker

Not yet, delivery dates were set between Jan. 6th to Jan. 27th. I contacted her and she said mail delivery is very slow there. If the package hasn't arrived by the 30th the ss buddy is prepared to go to the company in person and find out where it is and what is going on. 

I know people want to know who their buddies were. I'm not quite sure what is fair to everyone in this situation.


----------



## glndg

I think we should wait at least until Jan. 27. I'm sure the P.O. slowed down the delivery of the package I received as well by holding my mail too early. That type of thing is why my local P.O. only has a two and a half star rating on the Internet.;-) Sounds like Shaunera's is much worse.


----------



## happybleats

I agree...we can wait ...


----------



## goathiker

*Secret Santa's Revealed*

Three Havens from KShamric

Two Kids from Happybleats

Goat in a Himmel from Trickyroo

Scottyhorse from Three Havens

KWfarms from Two Kids

Mayia from Goat in a Himmel

Countylineacres from Scottyhorse

Ariella42 from Mayia

GLDG from KWfarms

Naunnie from Countylineacres

HappyCaliGoats from Ariella42

DDFN from GLDG

Shaunerna from HappyCaliGoats

goathiker fom Naunnie

PowerPuffMama from DDFN

KShamrick from Shaunerna

Trickyroo from goathiker

Happybleats from PowerPuffMama


----------



## ThreeHavens

Thank you, KShamric! I love the bag.


----------



## happybleats

I posted a pic early on what I got...Thank you PowerPuffMama for the thoughtful gift!!


----------



## KW Farms

Thank you so much again Two Kids! GREAT gift!! :hug:


----------



## ariella42

Thank you again, Mayia! I've been putting my gifts to good use


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Goat in a Himmel I love my sleep pillow - its been under the pillow case since I got it.


----------



## glndg

Thank you, Kylee! I love my gifts.
Vicki


----------



## goathiker

Thank you so much Naunnie. I know it kind of stole part of the fun since I already knew who my gift was coming from. Alfie is going to be on the look out for cool things a small boy would think is neat while he's hiking with us...So your son can expect a few little things from him this summer  


LAURA, I have a seriously burning question...Did you figure out the secret of the maroon socks yet?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thank you Ariella! You know I loved it! I have a question for you, but I will pm you!


----------



## Kshamric

Thanks Shaunerna for the gifts. Iv'e hardly taken the bracelet and charm off. I just love them.


----------



## Trickyroo

Thanks Jill


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thank you Scottyhorse


----------



## shaunerna

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## shaunerna

Thank you for my present HappyCaliGoats - I got it today!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! I'm so glad it finally came through!


----------



## shaunerna

Mail system in Africa not big!!
Yes but nice surprise!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Glad you like it! You must have been wondering if it would ever come!... I know I was.. Lol! I thought it was lost..


----------



## shaunerna

Yes I did-saw on postage it arrived on 21.01.15-but I only turned at post office today...
My husband posted a package about 6 months ago to South America-still haven't arrived at its destination...I think that package might be lost...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh wow... That's terrible...I hope someone finds it and sends it back..


----------



## shaunerna

I wonder...but thank you again for taking time to send me a nice present here in South Africa...I feel honoured...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Aw! You are welcome! Sure is interesting to learn the things they won't accept in the mail.. I'm just glad it finally got to you safe!


----------



## Trickyroo

This is what makes this forum so cool


----------

